# hi all whats the best boa for a beginner



## lorrainem (Sep 19, 2010)

i am a bit confused i went on 888reptile and saw a red tail boa and then a common boa but im sure they are the same why are they selling them as a diffrent breed of snake .also i am looking for a boa which is the better snake in the boid world


----------



## Kris_sayer (Mar 16, 2007)

People are recommending this breed of snakes Boa's can (most like not) can be Extremely Dangerous and you always need a Bystander. As beginners sure honduras boa's may not get that big but they do have the chance to get large and plus they are a very AGGRESSIVE serpent. Under no circumstances would I EVER recommend a Boa Constrictor as a Beginner snake of any breed

Go with a corn snake low maintanence and can take colder and more brutal temperatures than a Ball python,But however If you are looking into getting into tropical Snakes more than your first go with a ball Python It is good first hand learning,Then move from there. :2thumb:


----------



## lorrainem (Sep 19, 2010)

*hi*

the only thing putting me of a ball python is tht they go off there food


----------



## Kris_sayer (Mar 16, 2007)

In almost all cases, a ball python refuses to eat due to husbandry issues. Especially a young one. If your snake misses more than 2-3 meals (sometimes they won't want to eat while in shed) please check the following possible causes: 

Lack of Security -- No hides, or hides that are too large or exposed (ie: half logs). They prefer dark, tight hides they barely fit into. Also, if the enclosure is too large, or too open (glass) or in a high traffic area with a lot of loud noise or movement. Another snake in the same enclosure can also cause serious security issues. 

Over Handling -- Frequent intrusions into the enclosure, changes to the enclosure, and/or long frequent handling sessions can cause a shy snake to feel vulnerable and refuse to eat. 

Improper Temps -- Temps that are too high or too low, or temps that fluctuate too much. Make sure you have an accurate and consistent read on your temps. 

Improper Lighting -- Bright white lights shining directly into the enclosure, or 24 hour lighting can cause stress. Make sure there is some sort of day/night cycle. 

Offering New Prey -- Changing prey species (ie: mice to rats) or methods (ie: live to f/t) can cause refusal. Such changes can be made, but may require patience and persistence. 

Improper Offering of Prey -- Offering prey too frequently can do more harm than good. If a snake refuses, do not attempt to feed again for a week. Also, changing environments by moving to a feeding-box or removing hides and "furniture" can cause refusal in these shy snakes. 

Prey Too Large -- Too large an item may intimidate a snake and cause refusal, or even a regurgitation if it is eaten. Also, if a ball python has eaten large meals in the past, it can cause a sudden an indefinite period of fasting. 

Mites -- An external parasite common to snakes that must be treated and eradicated. A product called Provent-a-Mite (P.A.M.) is the safest and most effective method. 

Seasonal -- Sexually mature ball pythons may fast for anywhere from a few weeks to a few months during their mating season (typically anywhere from late fall to early spring) especially if a sexually mature snake of the opposite sex is in close proximity. 

Illness -- If all other possible reasons are eliminated, a vet check may be in order to look for internal parasites, as well as possible infections to the skin, scales, mouth or respiratory system. 
If you wan an amazing care sheet to stick to pm me and i'll send you a link.


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

If you want a boa, go for a boa.Nothing wrong with a boa as a first snake, as long as you do your research.
If you have the money some lovely dwarfs around.
If not a male BCI, chunky snakes but not to big.
And you dont all ways need a second handler, a male bci would be around 5-7ft


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

I agree with the above.
Do loads of research to be sure.
Male Boas dont grow too long and although some can be agressive I have not had a problem with any of mine.

P


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

As for Royals not eating ...heed all the above advice and be sure to buy a snake that is captive bred and has a feeding schedule with it.

I made the mistake of buying wild caught and wild farmed royals a long time ago and they did take some coaching to get into a regular feeding schedule.

All my snakes are now captive bred in this country and i have no problems.

Royals are beautiful snakes.

P


----------



## dudley.hoskison (Oct 18, 2008)

*Boas*

The best boa to start with is a Rosy Boa as they only grow to about 1 metre long and come in lots of colours plus not to expensive to keep.


----------



## emmabee (Oct 29, 2010)

our boas are great snakes but all have a different temprement. i never handle our big girl alone as she is very strong and if she decides shes off on one i cant get her back in the viv! 
my fav boas are our hogg island which is a dwarf boa and our first common male as hes a very steady, reliable snake, and although hes 6ft hes quite slender.
as with all snakes they can be moody but you learn to judge the moods and i never take it for granted that they wont bite me, just cause thay havent yet!
id recommend going veiwing few in a good rep shop (im sure someone on here will be able to reccommend on in your area) and see how you feel with them.
we also keep royals and they can be very stressful but i love them anyway! again our 2 have different temprements and requirements and have had feeding issues!


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Boa's are great, more interesting than a Royal, but a large royal is easier to handle than a small BCI boa. Go for a dwarf, there are loads out there can pick them up pretty cheap. 

Home - www.gazboas.co.uk

Boa Constrictor Morphs from Selective Bred Snakes/Reptiles

I picked up my Boa (Dwarf Pastel) from selective. Great little guy, proper fiesty at first (as babies generally are) but settled down now. Had a female common for a bit too, I decided to let her go because she was going to get too big. Decide carefully, as I regret giving my female away now. She had the best nature.


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

A common boa and a red tailed boa are two different snakes, the red tails being larger, more colourful and in my mind the true "pedigree" boa lol.

Common boa - Boa constrictor imperator

Red tail - Boa constrictor constrictor

Most pet shops will sell commons as red tails though, just to add further confusion. Your best bet in this case is to look at the price tag, you aint really gonna get a true red tail for less than £200.

Best boa for a beginner? Male common I would say. And a great choice for a first snake too in my opinion, hardy, easy to "tame", and great feeders generally. So long as you are prepared for a 5-7 foot chunky snake.


----------



## Owain_lloyd (Nov 23, 2010)

I'd go with a ball python, people always over exagerate ball pythongs going of there food, I started with a ball then 6 months later i bought a boa, as long as you handle it everyday your not going to have a problem with it


----------



## RichieT (Sep 29, 2010)

I dont see anything wrong with a boa as a first snake. If u decide to go for a male common for instance then buy a hatchling. Your confidence will increase as it grows that way and mabe go to your local store and see if u can handle an adult. They are in general very placid snakes and imo quite easy to care for providing u get the basics right. But as said in these forums uv got the option of dwarf boas and there are plenty around at reasonable prices and some cracking morphs too. see gaz boas, his dwarf bci max out about 4.5 feet. I hav a pair from him and ther great.


----------



## BoaQueen (May 3, 2009)

Kris_sayer said:


> People are recommending this breed of snakes Boa's can (most like not) can be Extremely Dangerous and you always need a Bystander. As beginners sure honduras boa's may not get that big but they do have the chance to get large and plus they are a very AGGRESSIVE serpent. Under no circumstances would I EVER recommend a Boa Constrictor as a Beginner snake of any breed
> 
> Go with a corn snake low maintanence and can take colder and more brutal temperatures than a Ball python,But however If you are looking into getting into tropical Snakes more than your first go with a ball Python It is good first hand learning,Then move from there. :2thumb:


What planet are you on???

Boas make brilliant first snakes, and as easy to keep as a corn snake.

As mentioned go for a dwarf if you are worried about adult size. Crawl Cay are beautiful and don't get too big. Or a male common - I only have one boa that needs a bystander.... but she is 10ft which is not usual!!!


----------

